# Polar Bear Exhibit at The San Diego Zoo



## *Knowledge* (Nov 23, 2008)

enjoy.


----------



## Lackoffunding (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice HDR. I would like to seen the tone mapping a little more subtle though. Mostly jsut on the rocks on the right side. Nice composure.


----------



## The Empress (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice!!! I love the HDR, and he is just chillin down there lol


----------

